# Any way to tell what year a plow is western



## ksnow (Nov 29, 2006)

hello i have a western snow plow with angels but no tags or stickers on theplow or the pump can any one tell me how to find out how old the plow is


----------



## ksnow (Nov 29, 2006)

come on guys no one knows how to tell about these plows


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

_Some_ Western dealers can tell you the _approx_ year if you have a serial # but usually you need to call the factory with the number.

If you post a pic or 2 of the blade and pump, I'd bet we can come up with an approximate year on it...or at least a general decade.


----------



## ksnow (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks i will try and post some


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

It's pre '93...that's for sure.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1910?






Mid 80's it looks like


----------



## ksnow (Nov 29, 2006)

B&B thanks how do you know its pre 93 couldit be 1988 1989


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

grandview;435033 said:


> 1910?


 Prolly not that old gv , and besides, Western wasn't even around then..



ksnow;435034 said:


> B&B thanks how do you know its pre 93 couldit be 1988 1989


 The Uni-mounts came out in '93, so it has to be pre '93 since it's a conventional mount..


----------



## ksnow (Nov 29, 2006)

B&B r most of the pre 93 all the same


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It's has to mid 80's used something like it back then.


----------



## ksnow (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey guys thanks for the help it must be an 80s plow and pump


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What kind of controls does it have?


----------



## ksnow (Nov 29, 2006)

G it has a long handle on it have not got pics of it but i did notice there were numbers onit but the handle has up down and left and right


----------



## ksnow (Nov 29, 2006)

g let me try this again it is a long handle and that handle comes out of a box thats mounted on the floor the box and handle do not have any numbers on them


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Pre 88 since its a cable controlled pump.


----------



## ksnow (Nov 29, 2006)

crash how far pre 88 the lights are square i know that to be in the 70s the lights were round weren't they


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

May even be 70's


----------



## ksnow (Nov 29, 2006)

grandview;435112 said:


> May even be 70's


do you really think it that old


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Used a 9 ft. Western with the T-Handle on a 76 Chevy short box.


----------



## ksnow (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey g its not a t handle for the controler its just a straight stick with a handle on it


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Does it look homemade?


----------



## ksnow (Nov 29, 2006)

no its got wetern stickers on it just no numbers


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

No pictures?


----------



## ksnow (Nov 29, 2006)

g cant get them to load still trying


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

IIRC, the T-handle joy sticks were used up until about '78-'79 and then they went to the stick with the round black knob with the Western logo in it. 

So I guess we narrowed it down to somewhere between '78 and '89 vintage..


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

It looks like a 1978 to 1986 vintage Western "Standard Duty" plow. I have several Western "Pro Plows" in this vintage and they go out and make me money every storm, not bad for 25+ years old!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Hey, you left us hanging what's the deal?


----------

